# Please resize this .gif



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Can anyone resize this so I can use it as my avatar?


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I never did this before, but it seems like it worked. I resized it to your current avatar dimensions. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Someone already took care of it, and made it my avatar. I assume it was TB, but I don't know for sure. I'll give you rep and points anyway for taking the time.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Someone already took care of it, and made it my avatar. I assume it was TB, but I don't know for sure. I'll give you rep and points anyway for taking the time.


Thanks, but I think I screwed it up anyway LOL. I was trying to repost it better. I think I learned something new. Thanks :thumb02:


----------

